# steroids



## steroid head (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Ive been reading wit d lads thinkin Dey av been takin 2 much juice in a week Im 22 Im 15 stone i i take 10 ml a week 7ml of sustanon 250 which is 1750mg an 3ml of boldoject  600ml in total its 2350 ml a week i feel grand heavy breathing alry I've been duin dis my last 3 cycles of 10 weeks  I've been takin dem 3 years


----------



## ct67_72 (Feb 4, 2012)

Wtf?


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 4, 2012)

^ This


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 4, 2012)

are you looking for an answer? not to be rude because we obvioulsy dont completely understand you but you need to ask a question if  you want an answer


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 4, 2012)

And probably not in the Training Journals forum.


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 4, 2012)

wrong sections holy fuck your stupid and kill yourself thanks. this is deff a fake account


----------



## steroid head (Feb 5, 2012)

*wdc*

its not a fake account mate dats wat i take ive bad kidneys fits an al sorts from takin so much


----------



## ct67_72 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sooooo why are you posting this?
And more importantly why can't you spell entire words?


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 5, 2012)

if this truely is a real account i will neg you until your kidneys explode and you die


----------

